# Men learning to ride... Best 'protection'!



## marleyboo (19 June 2012)

Hi all my brother has decided to learn to ride my mare whilst I'm off with bad back. He rode many years ago but today he rode for the first time and refused to sit up as his ' baby making tackle' was getting squished ahem!. Tips welcome please and in all seriousness !!


----------



## CanadianGirl (19 June 2012)

How odd.  I taught my OH how to ride and he never complained about his bits getting squished.  

Looser underwear perhaps?


----------



## marleyboo (19 June 2012)

Not sure he just complained!


----------



## Jnhuk (19 June 2012)

Supportive underwear or cycling shorts with good fitting breeches (jods if they must!)

One of my friend's advised my OH, wear two sets of Y fronts!

Think diff guys have different solutions - think there is more crunch possible when jumping


----------



## marleyboo (19 June 2012)

Ouch ha!


----------



## Nimr0d (19 June 2012)

Supportive underwear so nothing is 'flopping about' helps a lot... from experience 
But position also helps... My RI also put me through sitting/rising trot, stirrup-less, a few times. Never had a problem since  Well, until i messed up my jump position


----------



## JanetGeorge (20 June 2012)

Nimr0d said:



			Supportive underwear so nothing is 'flopping about' helps a lot... from experience 
But position also helps... My RI also put me through sitting/rising trot, stirrup-less, a few times. Never had a problem since  Well, until i messed up my jump position 

Click to expand...

Exactly!  My (male) showjumping trainer - being sympathetic after I managed to whack my girlie bits very hard on the pommel after an awkward jump - said:  "The reason there are more top male SJ riders than women is that the men lern MUCH quicker to keep a*se in saddle until take-off!


----------



## MrsMozart (20 June 2012)

JanetGeorge said:



			Exactly!  My (male) showjumping trainer - being sympathetic after I managed to whack my girlie bits very hard on the pommel after an awkward jump - said:  "The reason there are more top male SJ riders than women is that the men lern MUCH quicker to keep a*se in saddle until take-off!

Click to expand...

Thank you JG! I shall remember this quote next time I'm throwing myself around like a frisbee


----------



## sharky (20 June 2012)

As a man fairly new to riding I can at last speak with some experience of something on HHO 

1 - FORGET boxer shorts or any loose undies, lycra type briefs are the way forward
2 - Men trying to squeeze into 16 - 17 in saddles is a receipe for disaster/leaning against your horse neck trying really hard to breath and not throw up or fall off in pain
3 - get your bum under you so you dont have your man jewels smashing against the pommel when cantering
4 - looser fitting breechs not only look better but are better as the errrr package doesn't get trapped if you're slightly unbalanced.... believe me if you ever errrr.... "roll one under" coming down from a jump it is a pain that cannot be put into words


----------



## Mike007 (21 June 2012)

Both Janet george and Sharkey seem to have ,to coin a phrase, hit the nail on the head. Close fitting underwear is a must. Too small a saddle is a complete no no .  Long stirrups can lead to disaster too. If all else fails we need short stirrups so we can stand upand clear the offending tackle....... sorry I ment tangle....


----------



## Diesal (22 June 2012)

I always thought that tighter underwear helped with this so I would go with the cycling shorts idea maybe....


----------



## Orangehorse (22 June 2012)

I am always amused by these posts, as until about 100 years ago men were the riders and not ladies.  If it was that difficult the human race would have died out by now.

I do notice that men seem to sit up a lot straighter, or conversly, the boys' "bag of potatoes" position.


----------



## Puffin (22 June 2012)

You are right Orangehorse; I've noticed that too - men tend to keep their pelvis upright or tilted back even if they then curl over and hunch (sack o spuds), while women allow their pelvis to tip forward more but their upper body also tips forward it being... front loaded 

Seems to mean men are a bit more secure all else being equal.


----------



## amy_b (22 June 2012)

*picks self up from floor laughing*

This..is...hilarious. 
Interesting as it may be, I won't be passing this info on. It is a personal hilite when any boyfriends/friends come along all john wayne 'this is a piece of cake' bravado and withing five minutes they are back in thier place 

A friend of mine came for his second 'riding lesson' on my eventer (who is a saint, did a 2* the day before) he went to change the rein and Mr faithful set off in medium trot much to his jockeys dissatisfaction. Its a good job he was such a saint because I could do nothing but wipe tears from my eyes grabbing my stomach. H.I.L.A.R.I.O.U.S. 

E.T.A. - He dismounted and never made another comment about how easy it was. didnt fancy another lesson either...?!


----------



## Bearskin (23 June 2012)

Cycling shorts have seams in the wrong places.  One needs "uplift" ......
The best I have found are Ergowear. Will link you to the site but some of their designs are not family viewing!

These are the best ones  http://www.ergowear.com/plus-incopper-boxer-white-p-2227.html


----------



## Penny Less (24 June 2012)

Now all us girls are clicking merrily on the link!   OOooohEr!


----------



## foxyfilly39 (25 June 2012)

Talk about copping an eyeful............................


----------



## marleyboo (27 June 2012)

Lol!!!


----------

